# Your Not A Photographer



## Light Guru (Oct 8, 2012)

http://youarenotaphotographer.com/


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 8, 2012)

*YOU'RE*


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm not an English teacher.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 8, 2012)

How many years have you spoken the English language?


----------



## ginoo (Oct 9, 2012)

HAHA I *<Moderated>* LOST IT AT THIS ONE LOLOLOL
http://youarenotaphotographer.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/universe1.jpg

*
Let's keep our profanity to ourselves shall we?*


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 9, 2012)

ginoo said:
			
		

> HAHA I *<Moderated>* LOST IT AT THIS ONE LOLOLOL
> http://youarenotaphotographer.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/universe1.jpg



WTF X'D

*Please do NOT quote obviously inappropriate comments.*


----------



## Heitz (Oct 9, 2012)

These are actually pretty awesome.


----------



## ztekneq (Oct 9, 2012)

omfg


----------



## jhodges10 (Oct 9, 2012)

I liked the one that said you'd be executed if you stole their pics.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 17, 2012)

Omg, this is great stuff!


----------



## Mully (Oct 17, 2012)

Might be an ad for "Mtn Do"


----------



## PhotoWhoa (Oct 17, 2012)

ginoo said:


> HAHA I *<Moderated>* LOST IT AT THIS ONE LOLOLOL
> http://youarenotaphotographer.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/universe1.jpg



Lol this one isn't bad at all.

*Please do NOT quote obviously inappropriate comments.*


----------



## amolitor (Oct 17, 2012)

So, new to the internet, are we? Welcome! It's a fun place.

What's this doing in the Professional Gallery forum, by the way?


----------



## runnah (Oct 19, 2012)

It's a basic formula 

Photo + watermark = professional.


----------

